

Should we submit our startup - feedback please - kanwaldeep

Please review this website http://www.LimeAll.com. Should we submit this for YC.
Regards,
LimeAll
======
omakase
what do you have to lose?! just writing the application is a great experience
-- the process helps you think carefully about many of your ideas and how you
articulate them.

you better hurry though, just a few hours till the deadline. We started
working on ours very early, put it through many revisions and edits and that
really helped.

